# I like it, just stop "suggesting" it



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

In my recorded Tivo Suggestions, I often get shows I've seen and liked and which I don't want to see again (I didn't like them that much).

A couple of wishes/suggestions:

If a Season Pass option is set for First-run only, don't record that show as a "suggestion" (whether shown on the same channel or another channel). 

Give me the option of giving shows or movies thumbs up but also indicating I'm not interested in seeing that show any more. This way, I can let the system know I like this type of show but don't record that show, find something else like it (I haven't rated). 

Some shows just don't hold up for repeat viewing (like ER, for instance). And some I've seen enough of (at least for now). Let me stop Tivo from recording those shows (again and again), short of giving it "thumbs down" (which really does not reflect how I felt about the show).


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I like it it, good suggestion. :up:

Now that you have a thumbs up and you know I like it, I guess you can just keep suggesting it over and over again... 



Emacee said:


> In my recorded Tivo Suggestions, I often get shows I've seen and liked and which I don't want to see again (I didn't like them that much).
> 
> A couple of wishes/suggestions:
> 
> ...


----------



## kika2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd like to add - "I really like it, as a matter of fact I have a wishlist set up to record it", so please don't 'suggest' it to me.

I have a catch-all wishlist for 'cycling' set up and I often end up with the same recorded events listed in both my cycling wishlist and Tivo suggestions. Between that and the endless episodes of the same three series recording over and over again, I wish there was a way to tell Tivo to suggest something new.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree. It's annoying to see most of my SPs showing up in Suggestions just because there's a thumbs up! Duh.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

Emacee said:


> If a Season Pass option is set for First-run only, don't record that show as a "suggestion" (whether shown on the same channel or another channel).


OMFG, so much this.

Since the default state for season passes is to record new and re-run showings, a first-run only season pass means the tivo has been explicitly programmed not to save re-runs of a show.

A season pass for Law & Order basically renders the Suggestion feature useless--unless you have a very large hard drive or just want to see re-runs of Law & Order.


----------

